# Kevin Needs Your Prayers..



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Kevin is having Ablation surgery on his heart today at Lehigh Valley Hospital in Pa. The poor guy retired in Jan. and has had this problem on a weekly bases. He has a very low heart rate normally and when this happens it goes up to 162 bpm and stays there for hours. We tried meds , but when he went back in rhythm his blood pressure would bottom out. We have been at the ER so much they know us by name. Anyway we lucked and the dr. that does this had a cancellation today and was able to get him in (we hope). He is on his way there by transport now. My sons are great they are all they for us and will be waiting with me. It is a four hour operation, so long day. He just called his transport was late and they told him his heart rate went down to 25 last night. When they give him the meds to bring down the 162 bpm it messes him all up. So hopefully he is fixable or he will not need a pacemaker like me. I told him he is sleeping to close to me and getting my problems.

Thanks for Listening, Kathy (Mrs. Swanny)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Positive thoughts and prayers from Michigan! Take care, and we're really hoping this will fix it!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

You all have our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Aw geez! Kevin sounds like a strong man. He'll pull through just fine!


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are with you...please keep us updated!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Our pleasure to approach the throne of grace with confidence. Praying for you guys!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

keeping you all in our prayers and sending hugs all 'round!! Let us know if there is anything we can do besides pray!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Kevin is strong - VERY strong. So is Kathy!!! AND, with the energy & power of Outbackers behind them, not only will the procedure happen today but, I have EVERY confidence, that it will be a roaring success!!!

Kathy & Kevin - know that all positive thoughts & healing energy are coming your way from Wolfwood!!! Kath - feel free to call if you need/want to talk to something other than the wall (or your sons)


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

You guys are definately in our thoughs today and everyday. Kathy, please please please don't hesitate to call if you need ANYTHING at all. I am off the rest of today and don't go in until 6p tomorrow and am working midnights all weekend, but Kristen will be around, so please don't hesitate. It would be our pleasure to do what we can.

Our best to you guys and we look forward to hearing about the success of the surgery and his speedy recovery.

Jim, Kristen and James


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sending Well wishes ~~~~~~~~

You will be in our thoughts and prayers today and through any and all recovery!!

Lehigh is a Great Heart Hospital, we are lucky to have such a good one, and good Heart Doctors so close!!

I do not know you all other than the forums, yet (looking forward to meeting you at Acadia)...but by all means if anything is needed Please Ask - I am not far at all!!

Clarke & Family (6 prayers







)


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

well wishes coming your way.......


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sending LOTS of Prayers your way!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PNW hugs and wishes coming his way!







( I had the ablation done about 12 years ago and only stayed 2 nights in the hospital until my heart decided to behave itself after the procedure)


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Prayers are with you. I'll be interested to see how this all goes as my dad will be having this same surgery soon. All will be well!

Kelly


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Kathy,

Cliff and I will keep you in our prayers. Hope Kevin recovers quickly - Summer rally is coming up quickly.

Jennifer


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Hope Kevin has a fast recovery, thoughts and prayers headed your way.

Brian & Sue


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Our thoughts are with u both, btw my mom and a friend at the firehouse i work at both had the ablation and it went well. The firefighter was able to stay on the job and my mom is training for a 100 mile bike ride in her sixties.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for your prayers and kindness. Kevin did well ,doc says he found the bad signal and redirected it. He is very sore and was awake for much of the procedure. That darn coumadin makes the healing take so much longer. I just talked to him and after laying flat for five hours they got him up and the wound bled through the bandage, so he has to lay flat all night. The doctors said he should be good unless something happens down the road, but it will be great not having to go to the ER every other day . Now we can get excited about camping.







Thanks again, Kathy


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Prayers coming your way.

Glad the procedure went well.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

swanny said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for your prayers and kindness. Kevin did well ,doc says he found the bad signal and redirected it. He is very sore and was awake for much of the procedure. That darn coumadin makes the healing take so much longer. I just talked to him and after laying flat for five hours they got him up and the wound bled through the bandage, so he has to lay flat all night. The doctors said he should be good unless something happens down the road, but it will be great not having to go to the ER every other day . Now we can get excited about camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear all went well and Kevin is on the mend.

Talk soon and we are here if you need.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry to hear the healing is slooooooooooowwww

*BUT Great News!!! Awesome to hear all went Well!!!*


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

so glad to hear all went well. Slow healing may be a good thing to keep Kevin reminded to take it a little easy and heal completely before he gets too active!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I'M BACK!







Little sore and mentally tired. The procedure was a little over 3hrs and the best part is i got to stay awake. It was like a futuristic movie. Anyway there is atrial flutter and atrial fibrillation, In my case the flutter was causing the biggest problem. The flutter was coming from the right atria witch makes things a lot easier for the doctor and this make it a little easier for me. Going into the left side is a whole new ballgame. The reason i mention the two issues is I might still have the afib, but this is much more treatable with daily meds. SO, Kath is going to duct tape me onto the couch in front of the tv for like a week.







I think the Dr had something to do with this.

Enough about me, All you guys are the greatest.







Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers. The support that comes to people in need from this group is AWESOME. It's truly a blessing to have so many good people in one place.

PS If anybody has any question don't be afraid to ask. I feel like i stayed in a Holiday Inn Express. Seriously, MILLIONS of people have these two conditions, they can be obvious as in my case or it can be that littler flutter you feel in your chest once in a while. Typically the condition isn't life threatening, it's the side effects of the condition that are not good!

Again, thanks a million for your support,

Kevin


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I can't picture wanting to be awake while they do a quick mod on your heart, but ok, perhaps you are now ready to undercut the surgeon on doing procedures for any outbackers that may need it!









Listen to the doctor and stay on that couch and Rest Up!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome to "hear" from you so soon. Glad all has gone well. Now for the listening to Kathy, oh and the doctor part.







Do what your told young man and you will be 100% before the weather warms up









Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad everything is okay!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Kevin,
SOOOO glad to know you're okay!! Follow Dr's and Kathy's orders and you'll be as good as new in no time!! Although I suspect a week on the couch will be as monotanous (sp) as a week in the hospital was for Frank! Maybe your Dad will let you play his iphone too!! haha. 
best wishes for a speedy recovery!!


----------

